# Dummer Unfall mit Aussenborder!!!!



## Bigone (22. September 2009)

Hallo Boardies, wollte euch mal schreiben, wie dumm man (ich) sein kann. Am 22.08. wollte ich meinen Mercury Motor nach Gebrauch im Salzwasser in der Regentonne durchspülen. Der Motor lief bei vollgas unrund, und nahm kein Gas an. Das wollte ich meinem Vater demonstrieren, ich lege den Hebel also von Leerlauf auf Vorlauf und gab Gas,natürlich stand ich barfuß vor der Tonne, und versuchte den Motor festzuhalten. Der Motor fing an zu "tanzen" und durchschlug die Regentonne. Die Schraube " mähte" mir über den Fuß, und durchtrennte zwei Sehnen..... Also liebe Angelkollegen--BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN!!!!


----------



## theundertaker (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Ach du heiliger...na dann mal gute Besserung...das sieht ja grausam aus... ;-) Kann passieren...mit manchen Sachen rechnet man halt manchmal nicht...

Ich wünsch dir wat...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fabi_ (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

ahhhhhhhh sch....!!!!!!!!! des sieht hart aus!!!!! aba ht en ausenborder so viel power, dass der ne regentonnt durchtrennen kann????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Dumme Geschichte, ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und das alles wieder gut wird.


----------



## Bigone (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Ja, meine Super -Plastik- Tonne hats total zerlegt. Kaufe mir jetzt ne Stahltonne!!!


----------



## YakuzaInk (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Stramme Sache...
Gute besserung und glück gehabt das nicht noch mehr passiert ist...!


----------



## Freelander (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Au Backe,

Mann oh Mann ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und das alles wieder gut verheilt.|wavey:


----------



## Fabi_ (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

mach des bigone *daumendrück*


----------



## Ollek (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*



Bigone schrieb:


> Ja, meine Super -Plastik- Tonne hats total zerlegt. Kaufe mir jetzt ne Stahltonne!!!



|bigeyes Krass..... gute Besserung auch von mir.

Aber interessantes "Tattoo" :m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Aua!!! Das sieht echt schmerzhaft aus...
Auf jeden Fall wünsch' ich Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## BeatleB84 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Eine Erinnerung fürs Leben, leider!!|uhoh:

Aber gute Besserung und Kopf hoch!#6


----------



## Doc Plato (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Ebenfalls gute Besserung!!!

Sei froh das noch alles dran ist! #6


----------



## Bigone (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Danke für eure Genesungswünsche!!!! Bin nur froh, daß ich meinen 4 Jährigen Sohn noch kurz vorher zu Oma geschickt habe, sonst hätte er womöglich noch was abbekommen. Dann hätte meine Frau mich sicher erschossen...


----------



## Laksos (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Auweia - gute Besserung! #6

Wie PS-stark und wie kg-schwer war der Motor denn, schon ein großer Brummer oder noch ein handlicher tragbarer?


----------



## AlexS. (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*



Bigone schrieb:


> Ja, meine Super -Plastik- Tonne hats total zerlegt. Kaufe mir jetzt ne Stahltonne!!!



Damit beim nächsten Test wenigstens die Tonne heil bleibt ? :m

Neee Quatsch, sieht überl aus, ist sicherlich kein Spaß. Beste und schnellste Genesung!!!


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

schöner Mist !
na dann mal gute Besserung !


----------



## bastus (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Vielleicht nimmst Du das nächste mal ein Echolot mit in die Tonne, dann erkennst du den Fuß sicher rechtzeitig !!!!!
Auch von mir gute Besserung - shit happens...
Gruß aus Lübeck
Reinhauen
Basti


----------



## Klaus S. (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Auf was die Leute aber auch alles kommen... erst Piercing... dann Branding... nun auch noch Motoring. 
Ist aber gut geworden, schön Gleichmäßig :m

Natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung...


----------



## offense80 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Gute Besserung auch von mir, und DANKE das du uns das "Experiment" gemacht hast, damit dürften alle anderen ja jetzt vorgewarnt sein ;-))


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Uih...sowas möchte ich keinem wünschen.
Gute Besserung.

mfg
Schwinge |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Ich wünsch dann mal gutes Heilfleisch,.alles Gute

_PS. Für ne Schraube sieht das Bein doch noch gut aus_ ..

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Man hast du Glück im Unglück gehabt...........:m

Wat so alles Passieren kann beim Motor spülen, unglaublich.
Man glaubt gar nicht wie viel Kraft da entwickelt wird.


Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und nicht mehr hinter den Motor stellen.|wavey:

Grüssle CD


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Auch von mir gute Besserung! Üble Geschichte... :c

Und was sagt uns das? Fußnägel schneiden mit´m Außenborder gefährdet Ihre Gesundheit....|rolleyes


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Gute Besserung!!!!

Da wirste jetzt bestimmt viel Zeit zum Angeln haben, irgendwie hat alles immer zwei Seiten.

Hoffentlich wachsen die Sehnen wieder vernünftig zusammen.


----------



## Kaschi (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Man(n) man(n) man(n) da haste aber ein dickes ding gedreht#t
auch von mir aus gute besserung


----------



## Nordlicht (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Watt datt nich alns gift |uhoh:

Gute Besserung #h


----------



## snofla (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

gute besserung,und sei froh das nicht mehr passiert ist


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Hardcore-Action...gute Besserung


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

dann weiß ich jetzt ja, wie ich meinen AB nicht mehr spüle...

Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## oli (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Gute Besserung!!!

Drücke Dir die Daumen, damit wieder alles ohne Schäden verheilt.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Heiko112 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Tonne Kaputt, Fuss Kaputt aber hoffentlich ist die Schraube heil geblieben.

Nur Spaß, glück im Unglück gehabt würde ich mal sagen.

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## Bigone (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

DANKE euch allen für die lieben Grüße und Wünsche!!! Gruß aus 22359 Hamburg. Gerald


----------



## GarstigerKot (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

*ALTER|bigeyes  humpelstielzchen

*spaß beiseite..wünsche dir gute und schnelle genesung, und beim nächsten mal bitte arbeitsschuhe anziehen#6 mfg christian


----------



## timo` (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Gute Besserung,
aber das war wie schon erwähnt wirklich Glück im Unglück solange alles gut verheilt!




GarstigerKot schrieb:


> *ALTER|bigeyes  humpelstielzchen
> 
> *spaß beiseite..wünsche dir gute und schnelle genesung, und beim nächsten mal bitte arbeitsschuhe anziehen#6 mfg christian



Die sind auch kein Allheilmittel 
Was willst du denn für Arbeitsschuhe anziehen? die 0815 S3 Halbschuhe halten so eine Schraube sicherlich nicht auf, genausowenig wie die ne(Mist-)forke aufhalten :c#q.


----------



## copyman (24. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Glück gehabt,
gute Besserung und dat nächste mal vorher einfach die Schraube abnehmen!!!
So machen wir dat immer..


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. September 2009)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Aua, naja shit happens...

Gute Besserung! #6


----------



## Bigone (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Hallo liebe Kollegen, die Saison ist voll im Gange, möchte euch alle bitten, vorsichtig zu sein, denn *Unglück *und *Dummheit* schlafen nicht. Also wünsche euch eine Unfallfreie dafür Fischreiche Saison 2010!!!


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Respekt und gute Besserung!


----------



## ragbar (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

hallo gerald,
gute besserung auch von mir und danke für deinen kreuzehrlichen bericht,in dem du selbstkritisch von Dummheit sprichst.
weil sowas passieren kann,nehmen ALLE bootsmotorschrauberjungs in professionellen reparaturwerkstätten vor arbeiten am motor den prop ab,und die haben sogar ne stahltonne auf rädern zum spülen drunter.
nochmals gute besserung
erik


----------



## Bigone (7. August 2011)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Hallo liebe Boardies, mein Honda BF20 baujahr 2004 spinnt in letzter Zeit etwas rum ( stottert, springt schlecht an...) kennt jemand von euch einen guten Service in der Nähe von Wismar, oder in Hamburg, der ehrlich sagt was los ist, und nicht gleich zum Neukauf drängt? Ich bin für alle Zeit geheilt vom Probelaufen in Regentonnen... 
gruß und Danke im Vorraus Gerald


----------



## chaco (7. August 2011)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

würde mal kai schuhman fragen in wedel, da arbeitet son kleiner dicker  in der werkstadt, der ist 100 % oki


----------



## hawken (7. August 2011)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Ich kann dir in Hamburg, Suck Bootsmotoren Service vorschlagen.
100 prozent Kompetent .


----------



## Bigone (7. August 2011)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Danke für die Antworten, ich setz mich morgen mal ans Telefon und telefoniere rum, wenn ich die Probleme schildere, merke ich gleich ob jemand Lust auf reparieren hat, oder nur verkaufen will.


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. August 2011)

*AW: Dummer Unfall mit Aussenboarder!!!!*

Moin,

zu dem Unfall möchte ich lieber nichts sagen aber Sucks ist äußerst kompetent!

Grüße!


----------

